# MH + HPS for flowering



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 14, 2007)

I was wondering if it would give you better yields if you hung an HPS and an MH over your plants when you flowered. Think that would benefit the plants more as far as yield and quality at all?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> I was wondering if it would give you better yields if you hung an HPS and an MH over your plants when you flowered. Think that would benefit the plants more as far as yield and quality at all?


*Whats up LKGPP. I would think it would help in some way but not real sure about it. The only thing i could say is give it a try and see what happens.  *


----------



## Bobber (Mar 14, 2007)

Bobber heard about that HPS and MH in vegetation and flowering are very good thing.For example:In vegetation 400w MH+ 250w HPS, in flowering 400w HPS and 250w MH.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah, I think I'm going to get both systems and use them both for flowering all my future plants. Like bobber said, a 250w MH and a 400w HPS. And I'll just veg under the four 65w fluorex lights that are on their way now.

edit: actually this is where I'm torn. I would like to try the HID systems...but I would also like to try LED systems. Like...large scale LEDs. I just don't have the money to to both just to test them out for kicks. And of course, if the LEDs grow the plant very well, then I'd rather use those because they'll be more energy and heat efficient. AHHHH


----------

